# where to buy yohimbine from in the uk?



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

does anyone know where i could find some yohimbine? is it a banned substance in the same category as ephedrine , because i cant find it anywhere.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

here you go mate

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html

ordered these my self they are the real deal and delivery is fast and free

plus they are totally legal.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk sell them this is where I got mine from for this current prep.....

The legality of yohimbine has just changed it iced to be banned totally but now it can be sold at doses no more than 3.4mg on it's own.....excellent product for fat burning


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bumping so I don't forget...


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

cheers guys


----------



## ChuckTe (Oct 18, 2011)

Just tried p-boost after reading some reviews about it. Worked good but pretty pricey. The trial was free but you have to pay for the shipping which was quick. Anyone know any coupon codes for p-boost.com?


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

is there meant to be some active ingredient in there you should look out for???


----------

